# Ca. 1896 "Transit Cycles" Albert & JM Anderson Two Man Tandem



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 2, 2019)

Something I'm tinkering with today


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks like I’m missing an oval badge, horizontally spaced badge screw holes. 


The wheelman list the make as “Anderson Transit” but the badge I’ve seen although different seems to read “The Transit”

Either may be an option, please check your badge stash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 3, 2019)

From period publications it looks like Albert & JM (Johan) Anderson manufactured The Transit bicycle for model years 1895, 1896 and 1897 in Boston. Not sure yet for 1898 and on. The company still exists today as Anderson Power Products making electrical connectors. Did not find a lot on them as they seem to be more regional to New England and not marketed heavily nationally. They did not have displays at the big annual New York and Chicago bicycle shows in January of those years. They did exhibit at the first annual New England Cycle Show in February 1897. Found one reference that they had a 1897 catalog. Also found four existing Transits online - SN 1221 (men's restored by Time Machine Limited), SN 2165 (tandem - posted above), SN 12363 (tandem sold by Jesse in 2017) and SN 12465 (posted on CABE in 2010).

April 2, 1895 - Official Gazette of the US Patent Office:




May 26, 1895 - Boston Sunday Post:




October 10, 1895 - The Bearings:




October 31, 1895 - The Bearings:




November 14, 1895 - The Bearings (This publication kept an ongoing registry of bicycle names. This was the first time Transit was listed. November 1895 there were around 750 bicycle names listed. By January 30, 1896 there were 1106 names listed with around 100 of the names used by at least two manufacturers




January 23, 1896 - The Referee (Celluloid nameplate manufacturer listing Transit as one of their clients




March 13, 1896 - Harvard Lampoon:




September 17, 1896 - The Referee:




February 26, 1897 - The Wheel and Cycle Trade Review (Transit exhibited at first annual New England Cycle Show in Boston




Transit (Serial Number 1221) restored by Time Machine Limited:











Transit (Serial Number 12465) from CABE 2010:




Undated advertisement:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 3, 2019)

@Blue Streak for the win!! Jeff you have outdone yourself! 

I Think that round Transit badge has confirmed my suspicion that the sign indicated the badge design AND has shown me what I am looking for!!! 

SO! Time to start an official badge trading "post"


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 3, 2019)

1897 Transit Catalog sold at Copake 2010:


----------



## Dick Rath (Oct 11, 2019)

Jesse,  Thanks for reproducing the pictures of the men's Transit I restored a while back; it's always been one of my favorites and attracted much
attention the few times I showed it; once at Trexlertown and another time at Lars Anderson.  For anyone that has an interest there are many more
pictures of this bike on my website: ( timemachineslimited@aol.com ) along with multiple nice clear of pictures of many of the bikes I've restored
over the years.  I really need to update the website with pictures of other bikes I've restored during the past few years and neglected to post pictures
of ( mostly because of a chaotic schedule that I'm currently winding down to something a bit more manageable ).   Most of my restoration projects
of the past 9 years are in the collection of a gentleman in Switzerland......last count I believe he now owns 32 of them.   It's sad in a way; I really had
hoped all of my work would be in the hands of collectors in the U.S. but only rarely have any been willing to pay for the time and labor that has to go
into a restoration to achieve the high standard to which I'm committed.   Hoping all is well with you buddy; that Transit Tandem is a beauty, you seem
to truly have have a knack for finding the good stuff.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 12, 2019)

Dick Rath said:


> Jesse, Thanks for reproducing the pictures of the men's Transit I restored a while back; it's always been one of my favorites and attracted much
> attention the few times I showed it; once at Trexlertown and another time at Lars Anderson. For anyone that has an interest there are many more
> pictures of this bike on my website: ( timemachineslimited@aol.com ) along with multiple nice clear of pictures of many of the bikes I've restored
> over the years. I really need to update the website with pictures of other bikes I've restored during the past few years and neglected to post pictures
> ...




Kind words Dick, I apologize for not crediting you and your work sooner. I didn’t want to cause a stir as I know that’s a bike folks have tried to bribe you for details on its current whereabouts-

I’ll get this one finished eventually and it will be a fine addition to the current Anderson brothers line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 3, 2021)

Transit w/ correct badge - reunited and it feels so goooooood


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2021)

FanTAStic! Jesse.
That is such a magnificently designed bicycle.
Strong and elegant all at the same time.
Finding that headbadge must have been a daunting task.
Kudos to the person that made that fabulous little piece of metal available to you.
The Transit is always a pleasure to behold.
By all means, please keep us posted on any progress made during its resurrection.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 3, 2021)

Some more detail photos from my little shoot yesterday.


----------

